# Islas Canarias:



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Tenerife*

*Puerto de la Cruz*























































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Canaria islands, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice set of pics.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

D


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Puerto de la Cruz*












































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for your excellent pics, Paul! kay:
Wonderful vegetation there!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Silvia

*La Laguna*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG

*La Laguna*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Paul! kay:
Especially my eye was caught by...

53/2 the palmtree near the tower
54/4 the dogs look like twins 
54/5 the woman watching the pigeon
55/1 and 2: beautiful white building


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia

*La Laguna*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Especially love the last pic. :applause:
Fine update, Paul!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed once again great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia CG

*Puerto de la Cruz*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics☝


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

D

*Puerto de la Cruz*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely shots, Paul! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Puerto de la Cruz*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful places and shots, Paul! kay:
Would love to be there and enjoy the green vegetation!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Silvia

*Puerto de la Cruz
*


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

D

*South Tenerife*

































































*Though I like comments and don`t mind a bit of discussion, may I respectfully ask everyone not to load or quote any more images onto any of my photo threads. Thanks.*


----------

